# Can't remove flip4mac



## Hugsen (Nov 19, 2011)

I've installed flip4mac wmv to view some files, but as it didn't seem to work anyway, I just wanted to uninstall it again. I've moved the program to the trash, and searched for any file named flip4mac, then emptied the trash. But still, every time I open Finder, a window from Flip4mac pops up and says "Flip4mac wmv DRM content - Flip4Mac WMV is unable to play DRM protected content"

I just can't seem to get rid of it again - anyone knows how to?


----------



## SGilbert (Nov 19, 2011)

Download EasyFind (free). In left column, check Files & Folders, All words, Ignore case, Package contents, and Invisible files & folders. Search for 'Flip4Mac', highlight all then delete; then search for WMV and do the same.

Be VERY certain that what you delete is actually what you want to delete.  Restart and make sure all is OK before you empty the trash.


----------



## Hugsen (Nov 19, 2011)

I found a few more maps from Flip4Mac, deleted those, restarted, checked everything, emptied trash and restarted again, but it is still there..


----------



## jbarley (Nov 19, 2011)

did you follow the suggestion in post #2?


----------



## Hugsen (Nov 19, 2011)

I still find these files: net.telestream.wmv.import.plist.lockfile (0 bytes) and net.telestream.wmv.import.plist (92 bytes) - would those be okay to remove? If they even have anything to do with Flip4Mac


----------



## Hugsen (Nov 19, 2011)

jbarley: Yes, I did


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 19, 2011)

The Flip4Mac folder includes an uninstaller for Flip4Mac. Might be worth the time to RE-install Flip4Mac, just to run the uninstaller. That would mean that you won't have to guess which files to remove, or hope that another utility has all of the Flip4Mac files in its database.

OTOH - having Flip4Mac may help you with other videos, and does no harm by leaving it installed on your system. IMHO, it works too well to remove from your Mac once installed.

It's also likely that your video may be viewable with VLC - and another possibility is to install Perian. 
If your video file cannot be viewed between Flip4Mac, Perian, and VLC, then there's unlikely to be another solution to view that video on your Mac, other than adding Windows to your Mac.


----------



## Hugsen (Nov 19, 2011)

The reason I wanted to uninstall it is because every time I open Finder, when i start my Mac etc. it pops up with "Flip4Mac WMV DRM Content - Flip4Mac WMV is unable to play DRM protected content." - I don't even try to open any file with it. That's just a little annoying...! But thanks, I've reinstalled it and will now use the uninstaller


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 19, 2011)

I think that you have some OTHER software that is trying to play that video, and that's what is starting up the Flip4Mac software (and now failing).
Flip4Mac is just support software for your Quicktime Player.
I predict that you will STILL get some kind of a popup window, informing you that (whatever) video won't play - even after you remove the Flip4Mac software.
You might want to look in your Login Items tab (System Preferences, then Accounts (or Users & Groups pane in Lion), and check Login Items.
Are there any individual files there, or just applications?
Are you running Lion? Maybe you have something that made you Force Quit some app, and that keeps trying to run and also reopen the same document (a video file of some kind)
Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Hugsen (Nov 19, 2011)

It has stopped after i uninstalled Flip4Mac through the uninstaller so i'm perfectly happy now  I don't know why it was a problem on my computer, it is quite new and runs Lion.. But it's okay now, so no problem anymore


----------

